# Perdido Key Surf Fishing



## fish2day

I went to Perdido Key on Friday 09-09-11 to do some surf fishing. The water looked great and I had great expectations but the action was slow. I was using vaccuum packed shrimp and frozen finger mullet. I landed the Black Drum in the photo below, weighed @ 12lbs. That was my only fish. I want to catch some pompano, but have not figured the correct bait and rig. Anyway, not much of a report, but I'll try again later.


----------



## grassbed hunter

all i got was a bunch of sail cats


----------



## Mike W

Nice drum! Check out this thread for some info on the rig/bait that tore up the Pomps in P'Cola this week:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/left-em-chewin-chickenbone-97102/


----------



## Buckyt

I went out of Perdido pass and trolled west for a couple of hours Thursday and didn't get a hit. I saw a few baitsish about 10' deep, but no fish surfacing or concentrations of birds diving. I guess I just wasn't holding my mouth right!


----------



## Charlie2

*Perdido Key Fishing*

I've always done well at Johnson's Beach (Perdido Key) with a small Pompano jig sweetened up with a piece of fresh peeled shrimp.

I also fish with a two dropper(High Low) Rig with rod in a spike with peeled fresh shrimp, while I 'explore' with the jig/shrimp combo.

I have another 'secret' rig that I use, but not for publication at this time.

When the 'Bull' reds are running, I like to use a chunk of fresh mullet. Besides bull reds, you may catch almost anything. JMHO C2


----------



## fish2day

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try your rig next weekend..


----------



## Fishin Ski

Charlie2 said:


> I've always done well at Johnson's Beach (Perdido Key) with a small Pompano jig sweetened up with a piece of fresh peeled shrimp.
> 
> I also fish with a two dropper(High Low) Rig with rod in a spike with peeled fresh shrimp, while I 'explore' with the jig/shrimp combo.
> 
> I have another 'secret' rig that I use, but not for publication at this time.
> 
> When the 'Bull' reds are running, I like to use a chunk of fresh mullet. Besides bull reds, you may catch almost anything. JMHO C2


How fast do you retrieve it? drag it across the bottom or buzz it just below the surface? Ive been itching to catch some pomps on artificials....


----------



## Charlie2

AUFishman said:


> How fast do you retrieve it? drag it across the bottom or buzz it just below the surface? Ive been itching to catch some pomps on artificials....


You want to get the fish's attention by creating the 'magic puff of sand' which looks like some crustacean; crab, sandflea etc is digging in to escape.

I let the jig sink to the bottom then abruptly(jerk?) the jig up to create such. Repeat all the way to the beach because sometimes a fish(Pompano) will hit it right at your feet. I've had a Pompano try to jerk my arm off when I was looking for the next place to cast.

BTW; I pour a 'Digger' jig which helps to dig into the sand. My 'C2, Rig is a wire spreader with a digger jig on the bottom(or a weight) then a swimmer jigs on each of the arms. I made my own molds for the digger jig until Do-It Molds came out with one. Of course, I bought one!

I also make 'faux' sand fleas which work quite well. Making them is the subject for further discussion. Stay tuned.

Aren't you glad that you asked?


----------

